# Dare to Bowhunt



## riders

I just returned to Canada after my first trip to SA. My sons and I had the pleasure of hunting with Lammie and Allsion at Daretobowhunt. We had an awesome time and managed to take some awesome trophies. If the bank account was bigger, we could have taken 30" Nyala and a mtn rhebuck that would challenge for #1! We will soon have Kudu, Nyala, Blue Wildebeest, Blesbok, Impala, Gemsbok and even Baboons on the wall which will forever remind us of the great experience. The hunting, lodging and the amazing dinners will never be forgotten! Our hats are tipped to a great outfit!


----------



## bbjavelina

*Sound like you had a great hunt!*

Did you just forget to post the pics?!:darkbeer:

If you just got back, maybe it too early for you to realize how badly you'll be wanting to go again. 

Fill me in on some details such as what gear were you using, what might you change for next time, that sort of stuff.


----------



## FrancoisP

*Hunting*

That sounds like a nice trip!!!
I managed to shoot a bushbuck in Nelspruit the past weekend.

Been looking for one for 3 years!!!

Sobmit photo's of Kudu.

Always the best to shoot the "Grey Ghost"!!!


----------



## coaster500

Next year I hope !!!


----------



## jcdup

Let's see those pics.


----------



## riders

Once I figure out how to post pictures I will put some on!


----------



## bginvestor

After selecting reply, look below the text window for the "manage attachements" button. Click and upload pics!


----------



## Bushkey

Ja, all I can say is great stuff, and most importantly Photo's :wink:


----------



## nimrod-100

Nice story and looks like a memory of a lifetime. :smile::tongue:
Thanks for sharing :thumbs_up

but...


----------



## nicovl0604

Lammie and Allison are really nice and caring people...
i loved staying with them...
had the best time of my life... will return soon...

and now... POST PICTURES


----------



## riders

On day one we arrived in camp in the early afternoon. After a quick lunch and some shooting to make sure our bows were good to go, we were able to go out for a few hours. I had several good female gemsbok come into water and after some thought I decided to try and take the bull that accompanied them. A 22 yard shot, slightly quartering away took him through the heart and he ran about 40 yards and piled up.


----------



## riders

Day 2 saw Trev and I back in blinds overlooking waterholes. Brad was searching for a very nice Waterbuck which he had hit late the day before. At first they had thought it was a great hit but were unable to locate him the next day. Trev was hoping to score on a Springbuck while I was just waiting to see what might show up. I did not expect to see this but I looked out the hide and a big male baboon was sitting facing away from us. Check out the damage done on the exit hole. I was shooting a 100 gr. slick trick. Over the next couple days we shot 5 baboons and Neil, our PH also shot 2 with Trev's bow!


----------



## riders

Day 3 saw us back looking for more! Around 10:00 A.M. I had a group of Kudu come in. I decided to take on. The full metal jacket arrow with the slick trick hardly slowed down as it went through and we never did find the arrow. The Kudu went about 35 yards.


----------



## bginvestor

Never get tired of seeing those pics Ed! Love the Kudo. What's the length?

On my next trip, I'm going to hit the Kalahari w/ Lammie!

Are there red heartebeest in the Kalahari?



riders said:


> Day 3 saw us back looking for more! Around 10:00 A.M. I had a group of Kudu come in. I decided to take on. The full metal jacket arrow with the slick trick hardly slowed down as it went through and we never did find the arrow. The Kudu went about 35 yards.


----------



## riders

On day 4, I was looking for a particular Blue wildebeest which I had seen the 2 previous days. I had Eland, Kudu, Gemsbok, other wildebeest and Zebras but not the animal I wanted. I would have taken the Zebra but the right shot was never presented. My son Trevor managed to shoot this nice Blue wildebeest where he was sitting.


----------



## riders

Day 5 was a travel day as we took the long trip from the Kalahari to Zululand. Travelling with Lammie however is never boring. We arrived late in the day to a beautiful lodge and a fantastic supper. Day 6 was spent cull hunting excess animals at a near by property. Today we saw rhinos,giraffes and an assortment of other animals. Several impala were also harvested. Day 7 was exciting as I shot 2 impala and 2 warthogs. Trevor shot 5 warthogs and Brad didn't get to do any shooting because he was surrounded by trophy Nyala and large impala which were not to be culled. He was busy shooting with the camera! here is one of the Nyala he photographed that day.


----------



## riders

Brad also had some other animals which were off the list!


----------



## riders

Day 8 saw more cull animals being taken with several warthogs, and 4 impala. Both hogs died within 40 yards.


----------



## riders

Impala as well taken by Trevor.


----------



## riders

Day 9 I decided to try for an Nyala. We also took several more impala and warthog today.


----------



## riders

Day 10 was the final day of the hunt. Once again we took Impala, warthogs and I wasted a perfect opportunity on a zebra. Archery is a game of inches and I hit about 3" to high and we did not recover this awesome animal. Brad was fortunate to take a nice Blesbok to finish off the amazing trip!


----------



## Bushkey

:cheers:Great stuff. It is obvious you had a great time. Congratulations on some fine trophies. It seems Lammy spoiled you guys :cheers:.


----------



## zabi

Congrats, what an awesome list of trophies!

When I look at your pics, I so badly want to go back hunting with Allison and Lammie... how much worse my desire will get, once our trophies arrive here...


----------



## AHBH

Congrats and glad to hear you had a great time in SA - just sorry about the Zebra


----------



## Karoojager

Congratulation for this nice animals !!!!


----------



## Wild1

Congratulations, well done! Did you have to pay for the waterbuck and zebra.....?


----------



## riders

You must pay for any animal wounded in Africa.


----------

